# troubles with libreoffice on 9-stable



## arachnid (Jan 19, 2012)

i upgrade from 8-stable amd64 to 9-stable amd64 (with my kernel config). install gnome2 and some other soft from package (*pkg_add -r*). All work. After rebuild world under clang I get crashed libreoffice on start without any message. I use portsconf and libreoffice and all build dependencies use gcc. but libreoffice don't build 

Last message from build libreoffice http://pastebin.com/C869CzR2
Kernel config http://pastebin.com/H4hJXJa8


----------

